# Dryer Advice, Stand vs. Force Air, when/where to buy



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Well it seems that the time has come to buy a dryer. Let me know your thoughts, I have about $400 in Christmas money and if you were going to buy one dryer at this point - what would you buy? Some have said force and some have said stand. At this point I am looking at the K-9 III as that is what my breeder has, however another one of my mentors said a stand dryer would better. Is there a way/time/place to get a good deal - or should I just bite the bullet and buy retail? I would love to hear your thoughts and thanks again.

I have a Toy in pet trims and a new puppy spoo that may end up in a show coat.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

When looking at the force dryers, look at the FPMs or RPMs to see how fast it expels the air. I use a Metro Air Force Commander (small orange single motor) that is 2 speed and 4 horsepower at home. The lower setting on the K9III is a lot higher than the highest setting on the Metro Air Force. I like the Metro and have been using it on Leroy since he was a puppy. He is a year old now and I still like it, BUT only when his hair is at a short length. When his hair gets longer than 3 inches, I feel like it takes forever to dry him with my tiny Metro. The K9III will be a lot better to dry long hair on a standard. Of course you have to see how close you can hold the nozzle to your dog so you won't create whiplash and create tangles (I feel like the higher velocity makes this easier to do). 

I still prefer to fluff dry with a stand dryer. I am thinking about purchasing a stand dryer. What I like to do is use the force dryer to dry the whole dog, but doesn't have to be bone dry, I then go over the dog with the stand dryer and brush while the hot air is blowing directly where I'm brushing. You can even purchase a variable force dryer so you can force and fluff dry with one equipment, but not sure how high they would go when it comes to the air velocity. I love the K9III (what I use at work) because it blasts mats apart. My little Metro does not. The stand dryer really gives you that poofy, fluffy poodle look, especially for the topknots.


Oh I also wanted to mention that you cannot use the high setting on the K9III with a toy or small dogs because it will literally blast them off the table. And also that air hurts! Have you tried using a force dryer on your head? I have a couple of times and it is not very pleasant. I don't blame the dogs who freak out about the drying process.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I also thought about biting the bullet once and purchasing the K9III for home use. But it is quite expensive. I may just continue using my Metro and buy a stand dryer from PetEdge that is priced around $190.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I love my k9-II force dryer and my Edemco stand dryer.


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I love my k9-II force dryer and my Edemco stand dryer.


Which Edemco stand dryer do you have? That brand has been recommended highly. I guess I need both - I wish I could find a happy medium. Lol. Maybe Ill just use the dog wash for awhile. hmm....


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Is the k9-III more expensive/powerful than K9-II? You really don't need more than k9-II...

I have one of the value edemcos - 4 legs


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

its only about $50 more for the K9 III upgrade, word on the street is its worth the extra bucks. Choices, choices.... Hmm....

Thanks guys, keep em coming...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow. Pretty sure I'd blow Tiger right off the table with something more powerful! And....my arms get so tired from the forced air blowing against the dog...BICEPS!!!


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

LOL - yeah whatever I get is going to make my andis hand held pet dryer look ridiculous!

I am not sure really what the differences are, other than that the K9 III has more power??? Geesh, I am over my head!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I own the *Chris Christensen Kool Dry Raptor* and I love it. It's a variable speed, HV dryer with two motors, and it works great for my three MPOOs. It dries them fast too--almost too fast and it can blow tools and dogs off the table when it's on high. I love being able to adjust the air flow by turning a dial! It leaves the coat nice and fluffy and above all...straight.

I bought it during a group and saved a substantial amount of money: Pet Grooming Dryers Used by Show Dog Professionals for over 30 years
The Specs aren't on the website: 
9"x9"x17" and 19 lbs
Variable 10-19 amps
240 CFM
(2) 4.0 HP motors
low heat
And it's QUIET! 

I've never used a stand dryer so I can't comment on those.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

poodlesplease said:


> LOL - yeah whatever I get is going to make my andis hand held pet dryer look ridiculous!
> 
> I am not sure really what the differences are, other than that the K9 III has more power??? Geesh, I am over my head!


K9III is more powerful. 

Speed of air on K9II: 32,335/58,329
Speed of air on K9III: 34,321/60,921

My little Metro 2-speed 4hp is only 14,000/28,000. Higher the air speed, the faster the drying. I use the lower speed on the K9III and it hurts my hand after a while. Rarely do I use the higher speed cause it scares the dogs. Even the low speed is powerful and most dogs hate that on thier face. Many dogs will accept a stand dryer to dry the face.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

If anything get a Variable Speed. I would never go back to a low/high ever again. I hate my Edemco Stand dryer & tossed it in the garage. I love my Chris C. Kool Pup HV. It does everything I need as a Pro groomer. I have a Spoo & Mini Poodle & it does a great job. I don't like my Dri Eaze HV but it is my back up & will keep it because it is better than my Challengeair which I am in the process of getting rid of too. Every groomer is going to have their favorites but I would without fail find anything with a Variable Speed on it. You can easily dry small dogs with it & faces on the low setting & get larger area's dry on the higher settings.


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I own the *Chris Christensen Kool Dry Raptor* and I love it. It's a variable speed, HV dryer with two motors, and it works great for my three MPOOs. It dries them fast too--almost too fast and it can blow tools and dogs off the table when it's on high. I love being able to adjust the air flow by turning a dial! It leaves the coat nice and fluffy and above all...straight.
> 
> I bought it during a group and saved a substantial amount of money: Pet Grooming Dryers Used by Show Dog Professionals for over 30 years
> The Specs aren't on the website:
> ...



Yeah I just missed the big group buys! I wonder if you guys are going to do it again soon? Maybe I can limp along at the doggie washes and using friends dryers until then, not sure. I like the raptor, but I would have to get a good discount to make it fit within my budget!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

poodlesplease said:


> Yeah I just missed the big group buys! I wonder if you guys are going to do it again soon? Maybe I can limp along at the doggie washes and using friends dryers until then, not sure. I like the raptor, but I would have to get a good discount to make it fit within my budget!


I'll probably coordinate a few more buys. CC shipped the dryers directly to buyers to avoid double postage fees too. Participants bought the Kool Dry Pup, the Kool Dry, and the Kool Dry Raptor so you can get opinions on all three models. I can send you the flyer and prices if you PM me an e-mail address. 

Merlin's coat is just over an inch all over and it took me 25 minutes to dry him.
Pippin has a really thick, curly coat and it's longer than Merlin's and it took me 30 minutes to dry him.
Alex had a long jacket, topknot, legs and bracelets and it took me 25 minutes to dry him and he's an oversized MPOO. 

I'm really happy with the dryer and it's amazingly quiet for the size. (I wanted something that would dry them fast and not burst our eardrums.) *Spoowhisperer *and *Lotusland **Spoos *also bought the Raptor if you want a 2nd/3rd opinion. Both have SPOOs. *Minipoodlelover *and *CT Girl* bought the Kool Dry Pup, while *Lilah+Jasper, desertreef, stealthq, Jessie's Mom* and *savvyspoo *chose the Kool Dry dryer. I'm sure they won't mind if you ask for their opinions on the dryers and some have posted within the CC threads (buy and product review).


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I am thinking about purchasing a CC dryer too. I will be watching to see f there will be a group buy again! About how much did the group discount save?


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I have the K9II as well. My groomer has the K9III. She said it will probably hold up better for a grooming shop..used all day every day. I dont think an individual needs a III. 

The K9 II has two motors...you can turn on one or two motors for more or less force..I typically use both motors and just change the nozel for the amount of force needed. I have a stand dryer as well..with 3 speeds that was given to me...but with having only standards I almost never use it. I have learned to use the K9 only, Im sure for a show one would use a stand dryer too as well as flat irons..but for long coats at home..one can use a K9 only and depending on the nozel and the distance you hold the dryer from the dog...do everything you need 

Is the CC cheaper? I cant imagine what else you could get over the K9. It doesnt have a heater but gets HOT with both motors on and a nozel on it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

rubymom said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a CC dryer too. I will be watching to see f there will be a group buy again!


_Ditto! _I think I'd be enraptured with the Kool Dry Raptor myself!!:wink:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

rubymom said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a CC dryer too. I will be watching to see f there will be a group buy again! About how much did the group discount save?


I got your PM---if you reply with an e-mail address, I'll fwd the price list. I can't post prices here but the savings are substantial. I wouldn't have purchased one without the discount as the Raptor is expensive!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Ms Stella said:


> I have the K9II as well. My groomer has the K9III. She said it will probably hold up better for a grooming shop..used all day every day. I dont think an individual needs a III.
> 
> The K9 II has two motors...you can turn on one or two motors for more or less force..I typically use both motors and just change the nozel for the amount of force needed. I have a stand dryer as well..with 3 speeds that was given to me...but with having only standards I almost never use it. I have learned to use the K9 only, Im sure for a show one would use a stand dryer too as well as flat irons..but for long coats at home..one can use a K9 only and depending on the nozel and the distance you hold the dryer from the dog...do everything you need
> 
> *Is the CC cheaper? I cant imagine what else you could get over the K9. It doesnt have a heater but gets HOT with both motors on and a nozel on it.*


I imagine that dryers, like all things in life, are subject to personal preference.  I wanted _variable _speed, something quiet and yet powerful, so I went with the Raptor. The air also heats up slightly with both motors on but it doesn't get hot. (They describe it as "low heat.") This was an important feature for me--no heater. I don't want the air to get hot with repeated use as I groom three poodles back to back. It's good there are many options as there's a dryer out there to suit every need. 

With the group buy discount, both dryers cost about the same.


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for all of your responses. This has given me a lot to think about. It sounds like if I can wait for a group buy or the upcoming February show in town that there may be deals to be had. I will keep you posted on what I find!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

This is my post from a similar thread:

I have the Kool Dry for my Standards and I love it. Previously, I had a Double K Challengair Airmax. Both dryers are good for amateur at-home grooming, but the Double K did not have an adjustable air flow option, just a high and low. Jasper HATED the KK in his face. Plus, the KK did get quite warm even though there was no heat option - in the summer I found this too much for my guys. Even though some reviews said it was quiet compared to others, I still found it to be loud.

The Kool Dry can be dialed down for Jazzi's face and I can add heat by placing the CC dryer in a makeshift "box" so that the warm exhaust gets drawn back into the dryer. I also love love love the extra length and material of the hose - not stiff and very easy to manage. This model is quiet and makes the grooming process so much easier on all of us


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> This is my post from a similar thread:
> 
> I have the Kool Pup for my Standards and I love it. Previously, I had a Double K Challengair Airmax. Both dryers are good for amateur at-home grooming, but the Double K did not have an adjustable air flow option, just a high and low. Jasper HATED the KK in his face. Plus, the KK did get quite warm even though there was no heat option - in the summer I found this too much for my guys. Even though some reviews said it was quiet compared to others, I still found it to be loud.
> 
> The Kool Pup can be dialed down for Jazzi's face and I can add heat by placing the CC dryer in a makeshift "box" so that the warm exhaust gets drawn back into the dryer. I also love love love the extra length and material of the hose - not stiff and very easy to manage. This model is quiet and makes the grooming process so much easier on all of us


I thought you bought the *Kool Dry* (the middle size)?? Or am I losing my mind? LOL


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for keeping me honest Rowan! You are right - it is the Kool *DRY*


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Thanks for keeping me honest Rowan! You are right - it is the Kool *DRY*


I thought maybe my :2in1: and my brain fell out. I was pretty sure only two people ordered the Kool Pup (CT Girl and Minniepoodlelover) as I keep a mental list in case other people need reviews, etc.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I thought maybe my :2in1: and my brain fell out.


Not you, but this may accurately describe me today :afraid:


----------

